# Another Kansas Poaching Incident (operation Cimarron)



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I just received my Sept/Oct Kansas Wildlife and Parks magazine and was thumbing through it and found a very disturbing article, although it's stated that most of the perpetrators were caught. Operation Cimarron as it was dubbed, spent several years investigating the possible poaching ring in Red Hills region, including counties of Barber, Kiowa, Commanche. thousands of hours, more than 50 CO's from three state game divisions KS, TX and OK were involved cooperating with Federal authorities.

Although 25 people were indited, two Texas men, (Martinsville and Centerville, TX) were apparently guiding hunters from several states illegally and using illegal methods to harvest. Several Lacey-Act and wildlife trafficking. Confiscation of night-vision equipment, spotlights, hunting logs, DVD's camera equipment vehicles and guns.

Selling night-time guided hunts with infrared and other night-vision/spotlight, driving with dogs, 4X4's, etc. Average of $3,000-$5,000 he received from countless individuals from around the country until they finally caught and prosecuted. Untold thousands in revenue and Kansas resources and opportunities forever lost.

119 DEER MOUNTS through these illegal hunts were confiscated during the investigation with an AVERAGE B&C score of 157 something.

All of this came about because of a call on the POACHING hotline setup in KS by a landowner noticing the activities and becoming suspicious.

*http://ksoutdoors.com/news/KDWPT-In...-2011/TWO-MORE-INDICTED-IN-DEER-POACHING-CASE

Not nearly sufficient punishment for these guys. I could come up with something a whole lot more befitting....:evil::evil::evil::evil:

This was after a big busted ring a couple of years ago... omg! These folk need to be eliminated from the gene pool, they're like these metal scrappers in Detroit and all over taking the chair you're sitting in! We've got the stop these wildlife thieves!*


----------

